# iPhone app to mark fishing spots?



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of an app (native or from the app store) that would allow me to mark an exact fishing spot using an iPhone?

I don't have or otherwise need a handheld GPS, but I always have my phone on me and being able to ouse it would be helpful. I don't like throwing out fishing buoys since it alerts everyone else on the lake that I've caught fish there 

Thanks


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

MotionX-GPS $0.99 from the App Store. It allows you to download nautical maps.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I use navionics. 10 bucks but has all the contour lines and user submitted fishing spots. I thought it was worth it.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Does navionics also show rivers and streams?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I fish a lot of smaller lakes and streams as well. Jackson Lake, Lake Rupert, but also Rocky Fork and Paint Creek Lake. Does it have charts and info for the smaller lakes in Ohio?


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Cabelas recon fish is free. It uses your phones map to figure out where you are. It can mark waypoints, it can follow your route and remember it so you know exactly how to get to a spot. Once you mark something you can add video, picture, voice record all so you know exactly why and what you were doing at a adopt. Also it has a "comptuer " system that charts speed, and if you type in a way point on a lake from a previous trip to go to it will navigate you there. One of the best free apps out there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

those are the list for lakes, we want to know about rivers and streams


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Cabelas Recon looked like a great app but then I fish Lake Erie exclusively and see that it is not on the list of the lakes covered.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I use navionics. 10 bucks but has all the contour lines and user submitted fishing spots. I thought it was worth it.


Very good ap, especially for 10 bucks


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Very good ap, especially for 10 bucks


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the Navionics chip for my Lowrance and just bought it for my Iphone. I like them both so far.


----------



## billythehillbilly (Nov 1, 2012)

Navionics seems good


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

navionics just added a web viewer to their site. The top half of the page will show you full details of any area in the world. just click on it and zoom in.


----------

